# Clueless on Decor!! Please Help



## chinesesilk (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi there!
I don't know what kind of wall decoration you like, indian, chinese, african, etc...
For my place I chose chinese silk fans(because I live in china now) so it's pretty easy to find cheap decorations of any kind.

You can have a look to my introduction thread where I put a picture of what I use to decorate my walls, here: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=19438

If you're interested or need any help please contact me.

Jerome.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi willing, I've been of the board for a while now so I just saw your post. My suggestion would be to get hold of magazines, or if you have cable access, watch some of the interior design shows on TV. Something will jump out at you that will be totally you. Then you can take your budget and start shopping.

I believe with a little planning, you should be able to do both rooms on that budget. I've done 2 bathrooms, 2 bedrooms and a hall way project on less.

BTW, where in S. Texas are you? I'm not too far from San Antonio.:thumbsup:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

If you can post some pics of the area that you want to decorate that would help. 

As to the interior designer, they are not cheap, and we're free here.:laughing:


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

If you are really unsure and want some guidance, hire a decorator (they are usually cheaper than designers but it depends on where you live as in some places there are no regulations saying decorators (or anyone else) can't call themselves designers vs it being an actual designation meaning someone has enough education to do structural changes). Anyway, in theory, decorators strictly stick with decor vs taking out walls and such and that sounds like what you need.

I don't know what they cost where you are, but can tell you you can normally hire one for a consultation which is about 2 hours of their time (here that would cost you about $250). Consultations are nice when you need direction and ideas. They normally talk with you, look at your space and needs and give you ideas and suggestions. If you want a final plan, you pay extra. By the time they leave you usually have some suggestions for furniture and layout, paint colours, accessories, storage ideas and whatever else you like to know.

I've had this done and what is nice is you realize it's not an all or nothing deal. You can find out what to do in stages so you can do what you can one year, some more the next, etc. You also have an idea of which pieces of furniture to buy first, what type, what size, etc. so you can look with more confidence when you do shop. It is nice to have a list of criteria when you are shopping so you aren't so worried about making costly mistakes.

When I moved into this house, none of my furniture would go through the door and I decided I needed advice to save making any mistakes with all I had to buy. That designer help was invaluable as I now knew the size of sofa and that I needed only 1 chair no bigger than a specific size (no room for 2), forget a coffee table and use end tables, etc. all because I am in a really small house. The furniture is also arranged in a way I would never have come up with on my own because the designer had a fresh eye on the space. She also spotted things I would never have seen when it came to things I might do in the future like knocking out a closet wall to make more room etc. What was also nice is she saw ways to use things I had which wouldn't have dawned on me because I was so used to using them in another way. So it was well worth the consultation cost.

I hang around decorating forums all the time and while they are really helpful and people have really good ideas, there is something about having a plan for your own house and ideas by someone who really knows their stuff. Then you can hit forums and say "I need a set of bookcases (or desk or whatever) about xx size, and could use some suggestions".


----------



## Jeep (May 13, 2008)

First before you do anything either go to the library or buy yourself some magazines and rip out the pictures you like. Go over them and see what it is you like about them if there is something similar in each picture. Don't worry about the houses being to big or expensive you are just looking for a style that you keep going back to. When you have decided that and you will get a feel for one style then start going into stores and looking for things in that style. Don't buy anything just look. Gather info and look at paint chips for colour maybe a pillow you love will give the starting point for colour. It doesn't have to cost tons of money but be sure of your purchases before you waste money.


----------

